
Apple's Motion to Vacate (Brief and Supporting Declarations) - shawndumas
https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/2722199-5-15-MJ-00451-SP-USA-v-Black-Lexus-IS300.html
======
glhaynes
Apple: If FBI wins, it could also force drug makers to sell death penalty
drugs, reporters to produce false stories —
[https://twitter.com/bradheath/status/702960598024376320](https://twitter.com/bradheath/status/702960598024376320)

